# Druckausgabe fehlerhaft in CS3



## vw120 (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch bei meinem Problem helfen?

Ich habe die neue Version -Adobe Photoshop CS3- und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Nur bei der Druckausgabe der Bilder hat offensichtlich Photoshop einen Bug.

Die Bilder werden in Photoshop richtig dargestellt, kein Problem.
Jetzt wähle ich Drucken, setze den Haken beim Skalieren, stelle Querformat ein, überprüfe in den Druckereigenschaften ob auch das Format 10 x 15 eingestellt ist, wähle dann "Randlos drucken" und ab damit.
In der Vorschau wird das Bild richtig dargestellt.

Der Drucker druckt ganz normal aber am Bild wird ca. 1 bis 1,5 cm an allen 4 Seiten des Bildes "abgeschnitten"

Ich stehe im Moment mit der Hotline von Adobe in kontakt und bin schon beim Support Level 3 angelangt.

Ich verwende einen HP Photosmart 7160, einen Epson R340, einen Epson R360 und bei keinem wird das Bild richtig ausgedruckt.

Dachte erst dass mein Rechner nicht richtig funktioniert, habe dann einen bekannten besucht aber bei ihm ist dieses "Abschneiden" ebenfalls aufgetreten. Ich habe Photoshop nunmehr auf 5 Plattformen installiert mit unterschiedlichen Druckern. Es ist immer daselbe.

Auch die Einstellungen des Treibers gem. Photoshop hat nichts gebracht. Es war alles richtig eingestellt.

Wer hat dies auch schon beobachtet? und kann hierzu vielleicht etwas sagen (schreiben). Und bei wem funktioniert der Ausdruck einwandfrei und mit welchem Drucker?

Danke für Eiren Beitrag

Gruß an alle
Bernhard


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. August 2007)

Was sagt denn die Hotline bisher zu diesem Phänomen.


Alex


----------



## vw120 (10. August 2007)

Tja, wie immer sehr bedekt!

Angeblich funktioniert der Druck bei denen.
Adobe wird auch keinen Bug zugeben denn dann könnte man die ja Schadenersatzpflichtig machen.

Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedenes ausprobiert aber immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Dieses Phönomän tritt auch bei CS2 auf!


----------



## digicamclub (10. August 2007)

vw120 hat gesagt.:


> .
> 
> Dieses Phönomän tritt auch bei CS2 auf!



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Testausdruck war wie er sein sollte. 

Können denn deine verwendeten Drucker Randlos drucken (jetzt zu faul zum googlen bin)?


----------



## vw120 (13. August 2007)

Randlos drucken, ja selbstverständlich. Habe mich mittlerweile mit einigen in Verbindung gestzt, die haben fast alle das gleiche Problem!


----------



## zenga (13. August 2007)

hallo,
hab das grade mal getestet; Photopshop CS 3 druckt mit meinem Canon Pixma 4000
korrekt (randlos), Einstellungen wie oben verwendet.


----------



## vw120 (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

sind die Ränder nicht abgeschnitten? Normal sind 3mm wie mir einige Fotolabore bestätigten.


----------



## zenga (13. August 2007)

vw120 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind die Ränder nicht abgeschnitten? Normal sind 3mm wie mir einige Fotolabore bestätigten.



Nicht abgeschnitten, kein Rand, randlos ;-)
schonmal versucht aus einer nicht Adobe-Anwendung (Irfanview z.B. ) randlos zu drucken ?

mfg


----------



## vw120 (13. August 2007)

Ja, auch da sind sie abgeschnitten.

Wie groß sind die Bilder die Du druckst?


----------

